# 91 Nissan Sentra twin cam 16 valve, won't start



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, It was having starting problems and I called a mobile mechanic to come by and check it out. He used to work for Nissan around the same time as this car was made so he knew the in and outs of it. He suggested replacing the Distributor, Rotor, Cap, Plugs and the wires. Well I didn't have the funds to do that so I continued to drive it. Well it finally died. Got it to start one day drove it around the block and parked it. Tried to start it again and it didn't even try to turn over. The Battery light, check engine and the oil light all came on. Today replaced the Rotor, cap, plugs, positive battery connector and the wires(replaced one at a time so as to put them in the right order) and it still won't even try to turn over. No clicking noises, it used to make that noise. The battery is fully charged(charged it) Could it possibly be the starter solenoid? or?? and if so where is it located as the Haynes book doesn't give a good picture. Any help would be appreciated as it has been 3 months or so since it ran.. too hot to walk very far. If you need more info let me know.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

The Haynes manual for this car is terrible. You can find the official repair manual in the sticky or via a google search. I'd be glad to help but you didn't list any symptoms that led to this. If you can remember tell us what part of "starting" wasn't quite working. There is a wealth of information here between past posts and active members. Be more specific and you'll surely get better answers.


----------



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

*More information*

Ok, went out last night to try to start it again after all the work we did the day before. Tried 3 or 4 times and the motor did nothing. The lights, radio and the battery light, oil light and the check engine light all came on. The car didn't make any type of noise like it was trying to start.. No Clicking from the starter, nothing moved inside the engine. Waited a min or so and I tried it again. It started right up, no clicking just started. Ran it for about 3-4 min turned it off, waited a min and tried to start it again and it wouldn't even try to turn over. No clicking nothing just back to what it has been doing. We jacked it up and took a look at the starter and tried the test suggested in the Haynes book for in car testing take a wire from the battery to the starter and try to start it, nothing. The starter used to click when it was trying to start, before I took it for a drive and re-parked it. Any ideas? And I've tried the sticky (B13 and N14 Factory Service Manual Volume 1 & 2.) and all it does is time out. Is there another way to get to it? Is there a better book I can get somewhere?


----------



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

*Code Reader?*

Ok, I found another way to get the manual you have on the sticky at the top of the forum. 

Is there a way to read the codes off of the on board computer without a reader? And if so where can I find the computer and how would I go about doing that?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The computer is located behind the center console, right behind the heater controls.
There is a side panel you can remove to the left of where your passenger puts his feet, and there's another one on the other side, to the right of where you (the driver) put your feet.
The ECU will be right in front of you.
Grab a screwdriver and your Haynes manual, they give the procedure in there.

As for not starting, it sounds like a loose electrical connection.
Check all electrical connections and all grounds.
Also make sure your alternator isn't seized.
Take of the belts and try to start it.
Could also be your ignition switch.


----------



## Geronez (Mar 9, 2010)

Make sure you have a fully charged battery before doing anything, I encountered that, I parked my 92 eccs that was night, next day it didn't start, no clicking at all, bu lights, stereo horns are functioning, strange? so I tried to recharge my battery then put it back, then it did start... I noticed that my alternator is not producing enough current to my battery...
I noticed that my car needs a battery fully or at least 75 percent charged to start... check all the body grounds.. cleaning every terminal of the body ground would be better...
BR..


----------



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

*Update*

Ok, finally got the starter out and took it to Auto Zone. They said it was bad, replaced it. Installed it back into the car. Car tries to start.. Motor tries to turn over. Sprayed the quick start stuff, the car ran for a min and then stalled, tried it several times and each time it would die within a few seconds. My check engine light is on. Could it be the ECM? or Fuel Injector? Fuel Pump. The fuel filter had fuel in it. any ideas??


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

If the check engine light comes on before the engine stalls, there is a trouble code stored in the ECU and you should go read it.

What do you mean by "the engine tries to turn over".
Does it turn over normaly, or is it struggling to turn over?


----------

